# Classical or non-classical, what will it be?



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, another hypothetical and stupid, but fun, thread. You have been caught committing a terrible crime. Something like maybe handling a lot of vinyl records at the record store with a greasy slice of pizza in your hand. You have left horrible grease stains on many vinyl discs and CDs and now are before the judge. You are found guilty in the first degree of wanton disrespect for musical discs and the sentence is that you are banned from listening to an entire category of music for the rest of your life--yes, a life sentence. The judge is a audiophile and is meticulous about caring for his CDs and vinyl. The sentence is that you must choose to listen to only all classical or all non-classical for the rest of your life. Which will you choose? 

I suspect about 85 -95% classical given this is a classical site, but let's see what happens.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I eat only vegetarian pizza that is not very greasy at all and I already voluntarily listen to close to only classical music


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Classical covers so many genres, it would be safe to stay there. Shucks, the Nashville Symphony just played a Pink Floyd concert.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It would be next to impossible to give up my Tull / Ian Anderson music. I'd choose classical for the sheer volume (in numbers), but must stick with non-classical for the volume (in decibels).


----------



## cbrian (Apr 10, 2013)

Classical only, for life - literally

Well, at least I've only been listening to classical music (if I had a choice) up to this point in life.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Non-classical covers a wide field as well: pop, rock, jazz, folk, standards, ....

My far too big CD collection covers classical and non-classical about 50/50. It would hurt me immensely to give up one of the two options, and frankly, it would probably be a toss of a coin.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Classical. Only a bit sad. Not much.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

Classical! Classical all the way!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Of course if it MUST be one or the other with no in-between, then Classical music all the way!!

Bring it on!!!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Very difficult choice for me. Would I have to plug my ears if I heard someone else playing non-Classical? if not, I'd take my chances of hearing all pop/rock second hand.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Easily classical.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't do hypothetical situations very well. And they often feel nightmarish. I wouldn't want to be in a situation where I couldn't ever hear James Taylor or Van Morrison or traditional/folk/spiritual or blues and jazz music ever again, even though Beethoven's music affects me more deeply. Beethoven's music puts me in touch with something cosmic...but sometimes I just want to be in touch with the earth, and not the whole universe. So I have to change it around.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Non-classical covers a wide field as well: pop, rock, jazz, folk, standards, ....
> 
> My far too big CD collection covers classical and non-classical about 50/50. It would hurt me immensely to give up one of the two options, and frankly, it would probably be a toss of a coin.


That coin toss remark saddens me.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Easily classical.


Classical, but not easily.....


----------

